# Vente iPod Classic U2 Edition 2004



## Paul3475 (19 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
Je viens de retrouver chez moi un Ipod 20Gb de 2004, édition spéciale U2. D'après plusieurs sites dont celui-ci (http://mashable.com/2014/12/10/u2-ipod-ebay/), ce produit se vendrait plusieurs milliers d'euros.


Pouvez-vous m'informer sur les prix du marché et la véracité de ces informations ?

Cordialement,

Paul


----------



## Anthony (20 Mai 2017)

L'iPod U2 « original » n'est pas particulièrement rare. On le trouve généralement autour de la centaine d'euros, et j'en ai vendu un il y a quelques années pour un peu moins de 250 euros, lorsque j'ai écoulé ma collection d'iPod. Seuls les modèles vendus dans leur boite d'origine dépassent les 300 ou 400 euros, et seuls ceux vendus dans leur boite d'origine _encore scellée_ peuvent atteindre des prix supérieurs. Mais après avoir fait un rapide tour sur les sites d'enchères, on reste encore loin du millier d'euros, et ceux qui sont affichés plus cher ne partent pas. Il y a peut-être quelques pigeons pour acheter à 4 ou 5 000 euros, mais ce ne sont pas les prix moyens du marché.


----------



## Vanton (6 Juin 2017)

Je confirme... On trouve sur eBay de nombreux produits Apple à des prix totalement délirants et qui ne se vendront certainement jamais. Des vendeurs tentent leur chance... 

Les prix de vente moyens sont autrement plus abordables. Un iPod première génération se trouve pour une centaine d'euros en étant patient. J'ai même payé le mien moins de 70€ aux enchères sur eBay. 

Les iPod U2 sont plutôt recherchés eux aussi mais les prix restent contenus également. J'ai l'impression que le 4 avec écran couleur est plus recherché que les autres cependant.


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2017)

Je suis assez d'accord avec eux, car souvent sur la baie ...à partir de 50 euros. J'ai d'ailleurs hésité à en prendre un, mais je ne suis pas prêt à y mettre une fortune. J'ai déjà quelques iPod anciens, mais pas tous.

Quel est son état ? Si tu fixes un prix, hésite pas à nous le dire, ça pourra intéresser quelqu'un du forum.


----------



## Paul3475 (22 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Son état est correct, celui-ci fonctionne. Mais je ne comprend pas comment les prix peuvent autant varier sur Ebay. Je le vends autour de 1000€ puisqu'il s'agit de la 1ère édition de 2004 et qu'il fonctionne très bien.


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2017)

Hé bien bon courage pour la vente ! Tiens nous au courant, je suis curieux de savoir s'il partira ...


----------



## Vanton (27 Juin 2017)

À ce prix ça me semble assez invendable mais si tu n'es pas pressé tu peux toujours tenter ta chance...


----------



## Paul3475 (6 Juillet 2017)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse voici le lien de la vente : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/112471729723?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

merci !


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2017)

Tu nous dira merci quand tu l'auras vendu ...


----------



## Vanton (28 Juillet 2017)

Me demande si le récent arrêt de la commercialisation des iPod va jouer sur le prix des reliques...


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2017)

Surement ... enfin pour l'instant ils sont encore en nombre chez les gens. Il n'y a que les premiers modèles qui sont rares.


----------

